# Help needed to improve these 2 recipes please



## ddk1979 (6/3/21)

Copied these recipes from the net (can't remember where) but they came out pretty boring and bland.

Any suggestions on how to improve them please ?


*LYCHEE*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (6/3/21)

For a descent lychee vape i would replace the TPA Lychee with 3% Frandy Lychee. Then add 0.4% CAP Super Sweet.

For the Mandarin i would switch the TPA Mandarin with 3% FA Mandarin and add 3% FW Ecto Cooler. Then add 0.4% CAP Super Sweet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/3/21)

KZOR said:


> For a descent lychee vape i would replace the TPA Lychee with 3% Frandy Lychee. Then add 0.4% CAP Super Sweet.
> 
> For the Mandarin i would switch the TPA Mandarin with 3% FA Mandarin and add 3% FW Ecto Cooler. Then add 0.4% CAP Super Sweet.




Thanks for the suggestions @KZOR .
I_ THINK_ I have the concentrates you mentioned, besides the Ecto Cooler . I can't vape ice, menthol or any type of cooler so that's out.
Do have a suggestion for another option.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (6/3/21)

Ecto cooler is not ice. It is a orange with a strange name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/3/21)

From the FW website - _Ecto cooler flavor is a delicious *cool* mixed Tangerine and Orange fruit concentrate with no artificial flavor_

As mentioned, I cannot vape even the smallest amount of ice, menthol or cooler

.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

